# Wuzzle



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am up all night a lot of the time as I can't sleep. When I am - Wuzzle just sits and glares at me almost the whole time. He fights closing his eyes. His cage is in the living room where I sit. So I see him. He will lie down sometimes - but keeps staring at me. He seems all mixed up. Maybe that's because he was mostly kept indoors?. I have his cage open all night when I am up - he doesn't come out. He seems to like human hours. Does this happen a lot with indoor rabbits? When it is day - he often flops over and goes to sleep. He stares at me a little - not like in the wee hours.

Also - he has a lump under his chin. It almost looks like a double chin - but it almost looks like someone with a overactive thyroid. When their thyroid gland sticks out. I didn;t worry about it at first as i thought it was extra skin - but now I am worried. I am not sure if any photos show this. I will look for one. Ok one is attached. Please tell me what you think. I appreciate it.
Thanks.
Jacqui


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

looks like a very small double chin very common in lops, my vets showed me that if you can grab a layer of fat either side of their face/neck then it shouldn't be there, many many pet rabbits are over weight. 
Best diet is to reduce his pellets or mix meaning he will eat more hay if hes hungry.
If you are worried its not just fat then take him to the vet rabbits can get mouth ulcers etc around their face. 

As he builds up confidence with living with you he should come out of his cage a little more and get more exercise, you could think about training him to do jumps etc once he settles. 

All rabbits fight falling to sleep even when they are comfortable with you its part of their pray nature other times they will fall asleep on the sofa with you and not care at all. My bun is most active in the morning and evening, which is how they are in the wild but also because this is when I give her attention.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for your reply again. Wuzzle came from an owner who took great care of him. He got spayed just after Christmas. He's had in injections. So I know she would have told me if anything was wrong. I am taking Pickles to the vet and I will ask about Wuzzle. If he wants to see him, I will bring him in.
Oh believe me - I have Wuzzle out back every single day for at least an hour or two hours run about. He often lies down for a nap here and there lol. Yesterday I had him run up the stairs and down after me. He did it twice and then flopped down for a rest.
I've ordered him the diet pellets. Have to pick them up this week. His owners said that he 'doesn't eat hay'. Well - he does when he has to/ wants to. I have seen him eating hay all morning long. (I was up all night too).
Oh - Did I really say something about him not sleeping? LOL. Since about 7am today he has slept non-stop. Even with me sitting on the sofa. He will be sitting or laying and sudden flop to one side and conks out. He looks like he's just died.
Thanks again.
Jacqui


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Norman is most awake in the morning and then from the evening through the night. 
As soon as I step out of bed on a morning I hear him wake up and start making noise, when he wasnt in a cage he used to break free and get upstairs in my room. After breakfast he usually flakes for the rest of the day and chills and comes to life again about 6pm. I can still hear him playing when I am in bed at midnight! x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hehe he sounds just like a typical bun


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

the fold of skin under chin is called a dulap  with does it gets bigger when pregnant, if it gets very big it can be a sign oe an over weight bunny.

ive heard rabbits can sleep with there eyes open, not sure how true this is.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Rabbit Behaviour - www.fuzzy-rabbit.com says on here about sleep


----------

